# Construccion de torres para sonido



## oJos_19 (May 6, 2009)

Hola amigos miren voy a construir unas torres para sonido,  quiero hacer 4 torres de 2 bocinas de 15" (2 torres en cada canal) mas 1 driver cada una(2 torres en cada canal), tengo un amplificador qsc plx 3102 (1550 w por canal a 2 Ω), mis dudas son:

Si las bocinas son unas black widow de 350 w continuos (350 x 4= 1400), y los drivers son de 50 w cada uno ( 1400 + 100= 1500watts)

Tendre problema porque la carga sea menor de 2 ohms ? 

En las bocinas profesionales (torres tienen una impedancia de 4 ohms) la puedo obtener en cada torre con las bocinas de 15 y el driver?



Y otra duda: que material puedo poner dentro de la torre para que se escuche mejor, he leido que es bueno poner una parte de corcho, carton (donde vienen los huevos), o que otro material se le puede obtener y si es una buena idea?




Espero y me respondan muchas gracias !





  ops: [/b][/quote]


----------



## Dano (May 6, 2009)

Como recomendación, te puedo decir que no es bueno hacer trabajar los amplificador a 2 Ohm, se ponen inestables térmicamente hablando, y se pueden proteger en cualquier momento dejando todo sin música. Lo comun es hacerlos trabajar a 4 Ohm, que sería una carga media, o usarlo en 2 Ohm pero cuidando que no recaliente :/

Saludos


----------

